# Job plzzzzz!!!!



## iru27 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi...

Me currently working in Mumbai(INDIA) look forward to move to Singapore. Me into Human Resources.... Plzzzzzzzzzz help me out ....

Plzzzzzzzzzz

Thanks ...

IRA


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Roger that - Good Luck !!!


----------



## iru27 (Nov 17, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> Roger that - Good Luck !!!


thanks for a prompt reply ...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

seriously, ignoring your expectations - did you read up the previous postings in this forum ? If so, you would have got a good idea on where to start your search .. 

Cheers, and have a great day


----------

